# How do I add links to my signature?



## s2k9k (Jul 26, 2012)

How can I add links like the ones Pops has in his signature?

*Pops §§ -*  *  YAWYE-*





Stroke and ABI Strategies

About Me!   Smokehouse   Wet Curing Brine   Leg to Ham   Original Bacon-On-A-Stick   Breakfast Sausage   B.S. Seasoning   Cured Turkey   Corn Cobs  Original Dried Beef   Naked Dixee Chicks   Chicken Cut Up   Salt Potatoes   Cold Smoke Cheese   Lo-Salt Turkey   YAWYE   Chx Skin    Brine Needle  Curing Salt   Ham Bags   BuckBoard   Baking Powder Biscuits   Butcher's Knot   Sausage Prep   Son's BBB   ANSI   Mini Fridge

*Plywood Smokehouse, Cabelas 1hp Grinder, Nor. Tool 15# Stuffer.  Meat Specialist, Sausage Maker, Curing and Smoking Processor *


----------



## daveomak (Jul 26, 2012)

......


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 26, 2012)

I might be wrong but I thought I read somewhere in order to add links you have to be a Premier Member.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just use the link button as you would in a normal post / thread. Here's a picture to help explain. If you click on my pic you can enlarge it to view it better.













link.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 26, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 26, 2012)

The link button doesn't work, as SmokinHusker said above, I believe you need to be a Premier Member to add anything serious to your signature.


~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 26, 2012)

I can copy and paste the link without using that button but what I want to know is how to change the name of the link like Pops and many others have.

For example, instead of this:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...e-smoker-no-more-opening-the-door-amnps-ready

I would like it to say  and look like this:

External Fire Box Mod

and still be a link.


----------



## piaconis (Jul 26, 2012)

That brings up a different discussion...how do you get to be a premier member?


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 26, 2012)

piaconis said:


> That brings up a different discussion...how do you get to be a premier member?


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 26, 2012)

The payment options are:

1 year ($15)
2 years($25)
3 years ($40)
99 years ($100)

Being a Premier Member gives you a few perks but it also gives you the sense of satisfaction that you are supporting a good thing.


The perks:

Ability to use a custom user title below your username on every post
Ability to add commercial or outbound links in your signature
Ad free browsing (must be turned off manually in your profile area)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php

~Martin

Edited to add: Cross post with S2K9K, but i'll leave it because, oddly, there are no details on the payment page.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Martin! I thought the details were there but guess I didn't really look at it.


----------



## piaconis (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks all!  I searched for this before because I wanted to support the site, but the other links took me to a dead end.


----------



## piaconis (Jul 26, 2012)

To be honest, the site has saved me at least $15 worth of meat I would have wrecked without it, lol!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 26, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> I can copy and paste the link without using that button but what I want to know is how to change the name of the link like Pops and many others have.
> 
> For example, instead of this:
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right the link feature doesn't work.. well it appears to work until you save it and then it just shows up as text. Good to know. Even messing with the source code doesn't work.

S2K9K

If you click the source button in the upper left you can edit how the link appears. Here's an example that matches what you were trying to accomplish:

<p>
    <a href="http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...e-smoker-no-more-opening-the-door-amnps-ready">External Fire Box Mod</a>

</p>


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 26, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Yeah, you're right the link feature doesn't work.. well it appears to work until you save it and then it just shows up as text. Good to know. Even messing with the source code doesn't work.
> 
> S2K9K
> 
> ...


I don't understand your example, that's not what I want to accomplish.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 26, 2012)

First off you need to be a premier member to have links in your signature. (Just learned this)

Then, if you paste this:

<p>
    <a href="http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...e-smoker-no-more-opening-the-door-amnps-ready">External Fire Box Mod</a>

</p>

in your signature, after you clicked the 'source' button as I explained, then hit 'submit' to save, you'll see just "External Fire Box Mod" but it'll be a link.

Does this make sense?

Here's another example:

    <a href="Put your link between the brackets here">This text between the carrots is what your link will actually look like</a>

One more, source code & live preview:

<a href="http://www.smokingmeatforums.comhttps://smokingmeatforums.com/members/52166">MY PROFILE</a>

 

MY PROFILE


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 26, 2012)

OK makes sense now THANKS! I didn't see where you added the text at the end of the link between the carrots, I thought it was the same link.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 26, 2012)

No prob, Nice I see it worked in your signature!


----------

